# Airlaunch King Electroinics



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Just purchased three rec ,transmitter,charger .....380.00. They are very robust,and carry 12 volts! 6 ft wire with aligator clip for the antenna turns the winger into a big antenna.Work fine on Zingers,and Maxs...got the transmitter strapties on a mock gun....Point and press!!!1,2,3......


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

jay,
did you opt for one of the receivers to have the optional sound? if so, how loud is it? ie can hear from 100yds, 150 yds, 200 yds?
bill


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Does Airlaunch King Electronics have a website? I can't find anything on them.


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.rpsite.com/airlaunchking/remote_control.htm


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks, pwyxit63


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*No Sound*

Hi...No I dont use sound....I straptied the transmitter in a mock gun....point,press the button,mark comes out from the zinger or max....with a shot sound(primer) For FT dogs...hold the gun to my side to press the button.


----------

